# Twilight Bundle-was a bargain, now it's not! (Was "Is This What It Looks Like?")



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been putting off buying the Twilight Collection because I have them all in DTB.
I just found the collection available for preorder on Amazon for $5!
Am I missing something? It does seem to be the entire series, right?
http://www.amazon.com/The-Twilight-Saga-Collection-ebook/dp/B001FA0PIQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256310989&sr=1-6


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

It looks like it is just the first one.  Not sure though...but it says something about "the book that started the phenomena is available in collector's edition"

I would doubt the whole series is 5 dollars just because this is one of the only authors that I have seen that charge 2 credits per book on audible (which I think is sort of crazy...makes me not want to buy her books!)


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

What really made me think it as the whole collection was the DLP was $57

I just emailed Amazon to ask.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

It says 512 pages. How long is Twilight? 

Melissa


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

meljackson said:


> It says 512 pages. How long is Twilight?
> 
> Melissa


Looks like it is 544 pages.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*UPDATE AS OF 4:00PM 10/23/09*: This clearly was a pricing mistake on Amazon's part. The price is now up to $46.37. For those of you who got in at the $5.27 price, I am hoping that Amazon honors that. I checked My Manage page and it is still listing $5.27 for the price. I would strongly suggest you check your invoice from Amazon to ensure they honor the price it was listed at when you pre-ordered. Sorry for any confusion this has caused.

For all the Twilight Fans out there - here is a HUGE Bargain:

*The Twilight Saga Collection - just $5.27 
You get all four books in the saga: Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn - WOW!*











I have already pre-ordered since I have never read the saga and it is a steal at $5.27. That's $1.32 per book, can't beat that!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

It also says 2660 kb where volume 1 on Kindle was 570 kb.....


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, chilady. I went ahead and preordered too. Can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

CS said:


> Thanks, chilady. I went ahead and preordered too. Can't go wrong at that price.


You are most welcome!


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> It also says 2660 kb where volume 1 on Kindle was 570 kb.....


Hope Amazon emails me back soon! What a confusing listing!
The title alone sounds like all four. It's like they accidentally combined two listings in one!
500 pgs, but 2660kb
DLP 57, but print list price of 7.99


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm guessing someone has goofed with some combination of the set and the first book description and price combined to upload.  I took a chance on it being the whole set based on the kb size and went ahead and pre-ordered about 20 minutes ago, but have not received an e-mail confirmation of the order yet.


----------



## momof2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Please let us know when you find out.  I would love to purchase this series, especially at this price!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> For all the Twilight Fans out there - here is a HUGE Bargain:
> 
> *The Twilight Saga Collection - just $5.27
> You get all four books in the saga: Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn - WOW!*
> ...


Oooooh, must have been shortlived. It's $46.37 now.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

It must have been a boo-boo.  It's $46.37 now.  You lucky ducks!


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmmmm...I wonder what will happen to my order, then....I haven't gotten an email confirming my order or a reply to my question, yet.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't get a confirmation email either, but it still shows $5.27 in my pending orders.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow.  Very, very shortlived.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

I just mentioned this in the other thread.  I'm looking at it on my Manage Your Kindle page, and it still shows Open at the $5.27 price.  I'm hopeful that it will stick...


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

AppleBlossom said:


> I didn't get a confirmation email either, but it still shows $5.27 in my pending orders.


Me too.
Eh, well, I guess we'll see.
I'll update when CS emails me back


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Stitchbug...check out this thread in the Kindle forum. Looks like we did get a deal afterall.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx1NOS80L6Q5KKJ&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Sweeeeet!

I feel a little bad, cause I would have bought them all anyway, just not right now...but I'm still super excited to have all 4 for 5 bucks!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have pre-ordered a couple of books before and just don't remember if I got a confirmation e-mail of the pre-order or no e-mail until it was available.  My Account Manager also shows it as an open order at $5.27.  I am pretty sure Amazon has honored any mistakes they have made in listings in the past, so I think a few of us got lucky!  Everyone has talked so much about this series, so I have wanted to read it, but it is probably not one I would have purchased without the HUGE bargain.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

My coworkers keep hyping it up and I've never been compelled to purchase it.  I'm glad I did preorder it now!

Crebel --- you are right about the email confirmation.  I never get one for a preorder; I only get it when the preorder is processed and downloaded.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

crebel said:


> I have pre-ordered a couple of books before and just don't remember if I got a confirmation e-mail of the pre-order or no e-mail until it was available. My Account Manager also shows it as an open order at $5.27. I am pretty sure Amazon has honored any mistakes they have made in listings in the past, so I think a few of us got lucky! Everyone has talked so much about this series, so I have wanted to read it, but it is probably not one I would have purchased without the HUGE bargain.


For those of you who were lucky enough to get in on this deal, I strongly suggest you check you invoices to ensure Amazon honors the $5.27 price. In My Manage section, it still shows $5.27 and according to the Amazon forum, Amazon is known for honoring their prices (even when the prices are wrong), so I am extremely stoked I pre-ordered it. STill doesn't hurt to check the invoice when it downloads.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> For those of you who were lucky enough to get in on this deal, I strongly suggest you check you invoices to ensure Amazon honors the $5.27 price. In My Manage section, it still shows $5.27 and according to the Amazon forum, Amazon is known for honoring their prices (even when the prices are wrong), so I am extremely stoked I pre-ordered it. STill doesn't hurt to check the invoice when it downloads.


I will absolutely check the invoice next Tuesday. If it comes through at the currently listed price, I will call CS to return as it would wipe out the remainder of my gift certificate for the month!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> *UPDATE AS OF 4:00PM 10/23/09*: This clearly was a pricing mistake on Amazon's part. The price is now up to $46.37. For those of you who got in at the $5.27 price, I am hoping that Amazon honors that. I checked My Manage page and it is still listing $5.27 for the price. I would strongly suggest you check your invoice from Amazon to ensure they honor the price it was listed at when you pre-ordered. Sorry for any confusion this has caused.
> 
> For all the Twilight Fans out there - here is a HUGE Bargain:
> 
> ...


Wish I'd seen that deal earlier!!! $46.37 makes the bundle more than $15 MORE than buying individually - HOWEVER, the bundled version has TTS ENABLED, whereas it's disabled in the individual Kindle books - if that's important to anyone, the extra $$ could be worth it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

its funny how not careful they are when putting up new prices


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

I just got an email from customer service stating that it was the first book only. But I don't think they looked too clearly LOL
I double checked my Amazon account and it still shows it linked to the Twilight Saga Collection, now priced at $47.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, just so you know, there were some posts about this in the Bargain Book thread in the Book Bazaar, so I merged those posts with this and renamed the merged thread to be more specific!

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i bought it when it was still a bargain even though i already had the first one, so I hope they don't just send me the first one!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

How odd, the combined price for the four books at Amazon is only $30.96. $15.41 is quite a premium to have them all as a set.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Geez, wifey just happened to catch that and pre-ordered right away. The assumption was it was a mistake but figured what the heck?
So if Amazon honors the price and my guess is they will, it looks like we lucked out.
The release date is wifey's birthday! That's karma for you.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone else get it this morning? I got the set for $5. 
It's all in one "book". It didn't download 4 separate books, but rather, one huge one.
I'm excited! Yippee!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

stitchbug said:


> Anyone else get it this morning? I got the set for $5.
> It's all in one "book". It didn't download 4 separate books, but rather, one huge one.
> I'm excited! Yippee!


Yes, it is all there! Over 35,000 locations. I also got the confirmation e-mail at $5.27, a serious bargain. I looked at the TOC, and it seems to be just for the first book so I will need to bookmark the beginnings or TOC for each book as they come along. Kudos again to Amazon for letting us take advantage of their mistake.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh, good idea on bookmarking the beginning of each book!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps there's an embedded TOC for each book?  But there should also be one that tells the reader where each book starts, for sure!

Betsy


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps there's an embedded TOC for each book? But there should also be one that tells the reader where each book starts, for sure!
> 
> Betsy


I'm certainly not complaining  Got the whole set for five bucks! LOL


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep - I am with you all, just downloaded it (quite honestly I had forgotten) and I am happy to report that Amazon honored the $5.27 price.  Another reason to stay with Amazon.  This was quite the steal as far as I am concerned.  Very happy today!  Congrats to those of you who got in on this bargain and Happy Reading!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

It's silly not to have the four books indexed at the start. But I'll join the others, can't complain for it was the bargain of the year.

"I can't complain though sometimes I still do..."
Joe Walsh


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

PaulGuy said:


> It's silly not to have the four books indexed at the start. But I'll join the others, can't complain for it was the bargain of the year.


There's a TOC for each book, but like you said, only the first book is indexed at the beginning - and the menu only links to the first book's TOC. Just jump to the final link in each TOC and go a few pages ahead. That's the easiest way to get to the next book. A set of bookmarks solves this minor issue quite easily.

Definitely an awesome bargain for those of us who got it at $5.xx.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I already had the first 2 and it was still a deal to get #3 and #4!!


----------

